
GAO Audits the Federal Reserve - rosser
http://sanders.senate.gov/newsroom/news/?id=9e2a4ea8-6e73-4be2-a753-62060dcbb3c3
======
DNeb
Astounding. How long do we little people sit around and take this? How much
more egregious do things have to get before we say enough?

